# automatisation de photos dans une page



## resolution (24 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour faire cours , je cherche un moyen pour automatiser une mise en page:
J'ai des centaines de dossiers dans lesquels se trouvent de 1 à 15 photos
en moyenne, (celles-ci ont été converti au même format).
J'ai préparé (fichier A4)en tant que modèle un cadrage sur illustrator qui me convient.
Je souhaiterai pouvoir en ouvrant un dossier que toutes les photos se placent automatiquement selon le cadrage, pour exemple : ouverture d'un dossier contenant 3 photos-(elles devront se positionner sur le 1er rang. Si le dossier comporte 5 photos (elles devront occuper le 1er rang et une partie de 2ème rang) etc etc.
Ma question est : Peut-on à l'aide d'un script faire en sorte qu'une automatisation de placement de photos (sur une page A4) puisse marcher.
Si quelqu'un à une idée....


----------

